# IE makes a high pitched noise when scrolling



## mazammit (Oct 15, 2006)

Just today I got a new computer which was built. It has a new hard drive and I think a new motherboard. However whenever I am using Internet Explorer, and scroll the page using either the mouse wheel or the keyboard, my computer makes a high pitch squeak. 

Ive searched the internet (including this forum) for answers..but to no avail. Several people have a similar problem but the noise comes from their speakers. My noise definitely comes from the computer unit. And only Inernet Explorer as far as Im aware. The problem doesnt happen on iTunes, Windows Explorer etc. However as I said, I only got the computer today so I havent checked all programs. 

Has anyone heard of such a problem, and if so any ideas about how to go about rectifying it? The noise is quite annoying and although it isnt very loud, its highpitched and after a while it makes your ears hurt.

Thanks in advanced

edit: And it also happens when the status bar in IE increases. i.e every page I open it makes the sound as it loads until it is Done.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I have seen this before. Are you using onboard video or audio? 
Please tell us more about your computer.


----------



## mazammit (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh sorry..the details. The motherboard is an AMD Socket 939 if that means anything to you. As far as I know it does have onboard sound. Onboard video..? How would I find out?

Thanks


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I amost suspect it is not a result of the IE that is the problem. Is this board by any chance one that has the real small chipset fan (A8N-sli deluxe) on the board. Those things can squeal (even a new one) so high pitched that it can drive you nuts real quick. Take the side of the case off and try to pinpoint more where the noise is coming from. The board I have like that has never been a problem and has never made noise, but I have seen so many that do. If this is the case, you will have to replace the fan.

In fairness, there can be other causes although I suspect it is this. What kind of mouse and keyboard are you using? There are many instances of the squeal problem with some of the wireless units. If you have wireless, move the sending unit in a different location so you don't get as much "bleed through."

Last, for computer specs so we know what you have download the Everest program under my signature and it will tell you most everything about your unit.

Post back with information/questions/concerns.

Take another good look and let us know.


----------



## mazammit (Oct 15, 2006)

Well I have a wired keyboard and mouse. Im not sure of the model of the fan. I turned the comp off and had a look around I could only see one fan, and it was quite big. But its quite hard to pinpoint exactly where the noise is coming from (with the case open and the comp on). However it does seem like it is coming from the fan. Although maybe my decision is influenced by the fact you suggested the fan might be the cause. Is it possible to cut off the fan for a second somehow to see if this is the problem?

And I agree its probably not IE that is the CAUSE of the problem, however its one thing I noticed that makes the noise so thats why I mentioned it. 

I have downloaded the Everest program. Im slightly computer illiterate so it would be great if you could tell me specifically which details do you want to know. Thanks for your help


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

For now, don't cut off the fan. It could even be coming from your video card fan, they are known for making that kind of noise from time to time, but not as much as those chipset fans. Just make sure there is no dust in there anyplace, but if a new unit, most likely not that.

With Everest look for the motherboard make and model and the CPU type. Also, look in there for the video card make and model. That information should help to troubleshoot things somewhat since each board has its quirks to deal with. Later on might need more information, but that should help for now.

You have to be very careful inside that case that you don't fry something, but if you ground yourself good, some times you can put your finger on the edge of a fan and stop a squeal...that pinpoints where the issue is. Since that can cause damage if you do the wrong thing, I am not recommending that you do that, but just throw that out there in case you have enough experience to try that. Just keep your fingers out of the inside moving parts, that can be dangerous...they are small, but sharp.

One last thought. If this is new and under warranty, take it back to the person that sold it to you before you mess with anything inside the case. The seller should guarantee the thing for at least a small time period.

Post back with questions/concerns/answers/whatever.


----------



## mazammit (Oct 15, 2006)

Well thanks for the help, I think I located the problem to be the PSU. Which means I have to replace the case as the PSU is built in. Hopefully if this works Ill be back here to confirm it. 

Thanks again


----------

